# Repticon Sarasota - January 4 & 5, 2014



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
January 4 & 5, 2014

Where:
Robarts Arena
3000 Ringling Blvd.
Sarasota, FL 34237

Time:	
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Sarasota Show:
After much demand, Repticon Sarasota has returned to the location where it debuted in 2004 at Sarasota's Robarts Arena. After a few years of well-received shows focusing on the greater Sarasota-Bradenton area until the solid re-establishment of the classic Tampa show, Repticon Sarasota located to the Robarts Arena in April of 2010. After a hiatus to grow the national show calendar, the Sarasota show recently returned in May of 2013, where the local community who has demanded a show in the area were again able to take part in the reptile & amphibian excitement that is part of this Repticon favorite. Look to this page for a future announcement as to when Repticon will again strike in Sarasota!

For more information: Repticon Sarasota Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Be sure to check out the show this weekend!


----------



## RayFitz (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey there,

Can anyone help out a newb with some info on this con? I've been to Orlando and Jacksonville, but never Sarasota.

Are there are dart dealers that set up in Sarasota? I'm in Gainesville and would make the trip if it's worth it... Not looking for anything specific, but would be interested in some frogs/microfauna and such. The Repticon website doesn't give much help since I'm not familiar with some of the dealers. A trip to Michael's or Tropiflora would seal the trip off nicely.

Thanks in advance for any last-second help.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not sure what's going on with this show... It doesn't say anywhere that there will be a frog vendor there which makes me nervous. I guess I'll go anyways but I'm going to be upset if I go there and spend 10$ to see nothing but leopard geckos and boring ball pythons.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

DendroKurt said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with this show... It doesn't say anywhere that there will be a frog vendor there which makes me nervous. I guess I'll go anyways but I'm going to be upset if I go there and spend 10$ to see nothing but leopard geckos and boring ball pythons.


You should check with Kevin to see if he is going to be there, I am pretty sure he usually does Sarasota as well. If your ever up for a drive, I'm south in Ft. Myers.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd love to come down there and check your place out one day. 
I tried contacting Kevin through email and nothing on his website said he would be in Sarasota so it's unlikely he will be there. In hoping to score at least some vitamin a plus and some feeders at the show. Wish me luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RayFitz (Dec 17, 2013)

I have been trying to email Kevin for more than a week now about buying a few frogs from him. He responded once last Thursday, but I haven't heard from him since. Not sure what's up. 

Let us know how the show is. Maybe I'll make a Sunday trip of it's worth the drive.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

The show was aweful, I walked the show in 5-10 minutes. I don't think there was even 15 vendors there. It consisted of bearded dragons, leopard geckos and.... You guessed it, Ball pythons! There was a few odds and ends here and there from pet stores and small online shops but that's it. I couldn't find a single thing I needed unfortunately. After spending 20 minutes showing my son all the animals we left. I felt so cheap doing this but on the way out I told the people at the ticket booth that this was the worse show I have ever been to it was literally a tenth of the size of the tampa repticon and asked if I could get a refund, after them saying well this is one of our smaller shows and a couple dirty looks she said alright I'll take care of it and gave me my $10 back.
So I repeat do not go to this show tomorrow!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lol,about right. Im in Sarasota if anyone is interested in bastis or cristos.


----------



## RayFitz (Dec 17, 2013)

DendroKurt said:


> The show was aweful, I walked the show in 5-10 minutes. I don't think there was even 15 vendors there. It consisted of bearded dragons, leopard geckos and.... You guessed it, Ball pythons! There was a few odds and ends here and there from pet stores and small online shops but that's it. I couldn't find a single thing I needed unfortunately. After spending 20 minutes showing my son all the animals we left. I felt so cheap doing this but on the way out I told the people at the ticket booth that this was the worse show I have ever been to it was literally a tenth of the size of the tampa repticon and asked if I could get a refund, after them saying well this is one of our smaller shows and a couple dirty looks she said alright I'll take care of it and gave me my $10 back.
> So I repeat do not go to this show tomorrow!


Sorry to hear about that, Kurt. But on the bright side, thanks for taking the lumps so we don't have to. At least they gave you your money back. 

At least Orlando is just a few weeks away.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

If we get together, we should be able to spruce it up a bit to make it worth it for the frog people to come down. I could vend plants of course and maybe Bill and a few other regional locals do frogs?


----------

